# DS #4532: Metal Fight Beyblade: Bakutan Cyber Pegasis (Japan)



## granville (Dec 12, 2009)

^^ndsrelease-5780^^


----------



## GameWinner (Dec 12, 2009)

is this what i think it is?!?!?


----------



## outgum (Dec 12, 2009)

Another Beyblade? Swwwweeeeeeeetttt!
I want!

Downloading now


----------



## DarkWay (Dec 12, 2009)

hmmm maybe worth a play maybe not


----------



## Bluelaserman (Dec 12, 2009)

Oooooo , A Beyblade game, I wonder if the characters get all hyped up over launching a 4cm toy across the ground and then scream their lungs out telling their Beyblade to attack.


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Dec 12, 2009)

This is the sequel to the game that came out in March if I remember. Game will probably be out in US next year.


----------



## outgum (Dec 12, 2009)

Works fine on my R4, Doesnt appear to have AP
And its DEFINATLY beyblade XD


----------



## nori2nori (Dec 12, 2009)

*/// THE UNIVERSAL CHILD'S PLAY PATCH WAS UPDATED!! ///*

*How to play "Metal Fight Beyblade" on your DSTT and R4*

1. Download *Patch.rar *and get a Patch.exe file from the RAR archive. 

2. Drag your ROM and drop it onto the Patch.exe. That's all.  

Note: 
This path is not only for "Metal Fight Beyblade". "Metal Fight Beyblade" is one of game to be patched by Universal Child's Play Patch.  

The file having the ".bak" extension is the backup copy of the original nds file.

*Credit to Rudolph, Japanese famous hacker. *


----------



## outgum (Dec 12, 2009)

what are you talking about? it doesnt need a patch?


----------



## nori2nori (Dec 12, 2009)

outgum said:
			
		

> what are you talking about? it doesnt need a patch?



If you don't think that you need this patch in order to play this game, you should ignore my post.

This information isn't just for you.


----------



## basher11 (Dec 12, 2009)

nori2nori said:
			
		

> */// THE UNIVERSAL CHILD'S PLAY PATCH WAS UPDATED!! ///*
> 
> *How to play "Metal Fight Beyblade" on your DSTT and R4*
> 
> ...



what flashcart is this patch for?


----------



## DarkWay (Dec 12, 2009)

basher11 said:
			
		

> nori2nori said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



it just goes to show how much people actually read these days


----------



## 8BitWalugi (Dec 12, 2009)

DarkWay said:
			
		

> basher11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



+1.

Wow, I didn't know they were still making these games! Whatever happened to the original series with Draciel and Dragoon...


----------



## basher11 (Dec 12, 2009)

DarkWay said:
			
		

> basher11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thank you. i dont want to read at all, its the weekends. XD


----------



## nori2nori (Dec 12, 2009)

*/// Revised, sorry for the mistook link*

*/// THE UNIVERSAL CHILD'S PLAY PATCH WAS UPDATED!! ///*

*How to play "Metal Fight Beyblade" on your DSTT and R4*

1. Download *Patch.rar *and get a Patch.exe file from the RAR archive. 

2. Drag your ROM and drop it onto the Patch.exe. That's all.  

Note: 
This path is not only for "Metal Fight Beyblade". "Metal Fight Beyblade" is one of game to be patched by Universal Child's Play Patch.  

The file having the ".bak" extension is the backup copy of the original nds file.

*Credit to Rudolph who is one of Japanese famous hacker. *




@basher11



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> what flashcart is this patch for?
> You may understand that your save data is ignored when you reload the save data on restarting the game again. This path resolves this problem.
> 
> 
> ...


What's funny?


----------



## Normmatt (Dec 12, 2009)

nori2nori said:
			
		

> */// Revised, sorry for the mistook link*
> 
> */// THE UNIVERSAL CHILD'S PLAY PATCH WAS UPDATED!! ///*
> 
> ...



Don't suppose you know what happens if you dont patch it?


----------



## worlok375 (Dec 12, 2009)

Wow. I didn't know beyblade was still popular enough for a videogame. I remember having battles on the concrete streets. Good times, good times.


----------



## nori2nori (Dec 12, 2009)

Normmatt said:
			
		

> Don't suppose you know what happens if you dont patch it?



I'm afraid that I don't use AK2 with AKAIO so I don't know your matter.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



If some user who uses DSTT plays this game without the patch, the save data isn't able to be reloaded on next restat.   
If you don't believe me, ignore my post please.


----------



## XXLANCEXX (Dec 12, 2009)

It Works Fine On My New AceKard 2i


----------



## 8BitWalugi (Dec 12, 2009)

nori2nori said:
			
		

> @8BitWalugi
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I Think Capital Letters Are Cool Too!


----------



## nori2nori (Dec 12, 2009)

@8BitWalugi

I see, I understand it. Thank you for your explanation!


----------



## rockstar99 (Dec 12, 2009)

Tested working on acekard 2i+akaio 1.5 
fun game


----------



## Raika (Dec 12, 2009)

Rockstar said:
			
		

> Tested working on acekard 2i+akaio 1.5
> fun game


It would be even more fun if we could understand it.


----------



## rockstar99 (Dec 12, 2009)

Raika said:
			
		

> Rockstar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah I know I hope it gets a US release


----------



## iPikachu (Dec 12, 2009)

what happened to the original dragoons? o_o


----------



## Raika (Dec 12, 2009)

iPikachu said:
			
		

> what happened to the original dragoons? o_o


Dragoon pwns everything...
Was what I thought before I bought the real top. I got pwned really bad, Dragoons can't spin for long.


----------



## Dark Blade (Dec 12, 2009)

How much would you guys rate this game? worth getting?


----------



## Raika (Dec 12, 2009)

devesh_zelda said:
			
		

> How much would you guys rate this game? worth getting?


Why don't you just download it and try it for yourself? -_-


----------



## Dark Blade (Dec 12, 2009)

Raika said:
			
		

> devesh_zelda said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Because I value your opinions. but ok will do


----------



## Normmatt (Dec 12, 2009)

nori2nori said:
			
		

> Normmatt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ok so saves are corrupted if the AP isnt patched, Thanks its been fixed.


----------



## mrfatso (Dec 12, 2009)

Raika said:
			
		

> iPikachu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i know what u mean, i bought me(what's the other one called, that dragoon rival or something) and boy, did i lost badly, even though no parts were sacrificed in those matches, its still pretty sad when reality kick you in the nut and says, HAHA, dragoon sucks


----------



## iPikachu (Dec 12, 2009)

really?..
yeah it does 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



plus my dragoon S's top shell thing cracked i dont know wheres my dragoon F though.
last time there was another game but i couldnt even learn how to rip the wire thing ._.


----------



## rockstar99 (Dec 12, 2009)

Dranzer was the best


----------



## Blazekid3 (Dec 12, 2009)

Guys i patched the game and it doesh t work on my EZ flash Vi i am talking about the save file


----------



## rockstar99 (Dec 12, 2009)

the patch was for dstt and r4


----------



## Blazekid3 (Dec 12, 2009)

but still doesh t working with the unpatched rom so i got the idea to patch but still nothing


----------



## rockstar99 (Dec 12, 2009)

so wait for a fix


----------



## Blazekid3 (Dec 12, 2009)

ok


----------



## outgum (Dec 12, 2009)

Rockstar i Agree!
Dranzer was the best 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Kai ftw!


----------



## NextStep (Dec 12, 2009)

i liked drigger the most (Ray's bitbeast).

it was strong in the first or so seasons.

then i think it got abit weaker later on, if memory serves me well, but still cool.

dragoon and dranzor were nice too.

noone liked draciel? the bulky, steady, defensive bitbeast.


----------



## Raika (Dec 12, 2009)

outgum said:
			
		

> Rockstar i Agree!
> Dranzer was the best
> 
> 
> ...


I don't like Kai. He thinks he's so tough and stuff.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Dec 12, 2009)

This thread's the funniest I've seen for a while 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ontopic: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Beyblade still exists? I thought it was all Bakugan now. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Anyways, how's the gameplay? I can't imagine you have to use the touch screen to spin the Beyblade, so what DO you have to do? :S


----------



## Raika (Dec 12, 2009)

Overlord Nadrian said:
			
		

> This thread's the funniest I've seen for a while
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bakugan? Don't get me started on how lame Bakugan's concept is.


----------



## Zeroneo (Dec 12, 2009)

For further reference. Driger>>>All


----------



## coolness (Dec 12, 2009)

But what is this for game?


----------



## Raika (Dec 12, 2009)

coolness said:
			
		

> But what is this for game?


But what is what for what?


----------



## coolness (Dec 12, 2009)

Raika said:
			
		

> coolness said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




-.-


----------



## ragingchaosgod (Dec 12, 2009)

Any chance of this getting an English release or is Beyblade not popular enough anymore?
And for the record: I used a Beyblade with the Driger's weight disk and a Dragoon's attack ring... I pwned back then. |3


----------



## Raika (Dec 12, 2009)

I used an illegal part back then, a huge metal ring. I accidentally smashed someones beyblade.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Dec 12, 2009)

Hmm...Never played a Beyblade game. I remember when Beyblade was all the rage at my neighbourhood. I found it quite stupid, actually. I'll download this game for curiousity reasons.


----------



## Trademark3001 (Dec 12, 2009)

Raika said:
			
		

> I used an illegal part back then, a huge metal ring. I accidentally smashed someones beyblade.


lolz i did that once and the kid yelled at me and threw the broken beyblade at me.....i never played it again!


----------



## mangatic (Dec 12, 2009)

Raika said:
			
		

> Overlord Nadrian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yep i cant agree more..its lame...


----------



## DarkWay (Dec 12, 2009)

how playable is this without knowledge of the japanese language? if its not too bad I'll just play it now


----------



## xshinox (Dec 12, 2009)

ragingchaosgod said:
			
		

> Any chance of this getting an English release or is Beyblade not popular enough anymore?
> And for the record: I used a Beyblade with the Driger's weight disk and a Dragoon's attack ring... I pwned back then. |3


well, the anime got licensed by the same group that licensed the first three so expect rock music to be played while they bey battle in the dub. the games should come out too next year and 2011 possibly.


----------



## outgum (Dec 12, 2009)

DarkWay said:
			
		

> how playable is this without knowledge of the japanese language? if its not too bad I'll just play it now



Its playable, but obviously you skip through ALOT of talking, Its rather repetitive, and i find myself getting owned by everyone and not being able to get better parts for my beyblade, Pretty much, Skip talking, Battle, Battle, Battle, Go home, Sleep, Skip talking, battle battle , skip, sleep.

In otherwords, slash across the screen like crazy , trying to knock your opponent out of the ring


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Dec 12, 2009)

Dragoon Forever. I remember I once modified a Master Dranzer base with a Dragoon Phantom Ring. It would always spin around the stadium at high speed and knock the other Beyblade out 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I even lost a Beyblade cause of that.

It's funny that even though its old, its making a come back. In the US, the toy line will start Spring 2010...which will be made of metal instead of plastic. I can see the headlines now...


----------



## iPikachu (Dec 13, 2009)

Raika said:
			
		

> I used an illegal part back then, a huge metal ring. I accidentally smashed someones beyblade.







i think i did too. a bigger one than the usual something disk.?(the metal part?)
but everyone(my famiy/relatives) was doing it

(oh but no one's beyblade got smashed.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  )


----------



## Dragonlord (Dec 14, 2009)

mangatic said:
			
		

> Raika said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not that Beyblade is any better. Rip-off of the good old humming top... nothing more... nothing less. As much as Bakugan is a pokemon/tcg rip-off.


----------



## I am r4ymond (Dec 15, 2009)

Is this the Beyblade that I thought was "Bedablade" when I was little? Dragoon? I've heard that name before...I think I even watched that on T.V. Wasn't it something about some spinning Tops (things) that included monsters inside and battled with each other?


----------



## YayMii (Dec 15, 2009)

Loved the GBA Beyblade games, hope to give this one a try when it's localized.


----------



## OSW (Dec 15, 2009)

Whats new compared to the last Beyblade release? (less than a month ago IIRC).


----------



## florian (Dec 15, 2009)

its a big  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



*merdoum*  game


----------



## SwitchNOW (Dec 18, 2009)

first look


----------



## kevin64811 (Dec 30, 2009)

hey does anyone have action replay codes for this? i searched and i couldn't find it! i beat the game already so yeah...


----------

